# throwing 2OZ Sting silvers



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you guys run the shock line down onto the reel, or only have enogh to hang the Sting Siver down for a proper cast?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Spinning using 15# braid.... FG knot to 30# mono leader and bring my knot inside between the reel and the first guide. By the time the leader knot gets to the next to the last guide from bite offs and cutting out frays, it's time to replace it . Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Spinning using 8# mono and 15-20# full length shock


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Spinning using 15# braid.... FG knot to 30# mono leader and bring my knot inside between the reel and the first guide. By the time the leader knot gets to the next to the last guide from bite offs and cutting out frays, it's time to replace it . Hope that makes sense to you.


Thanks it makes good sense
What spinning rod do you use?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

surffshr said:


> Thanks it makes good sense
> What spinning rod do you use?


US Made Penn Slammer 360 or a Penn Battle II 4000. Both hold about the same amount of line. You might hear the knot go through the guides from time to time but don't worry. That's just the nubby end of the FG knot. I like to leave about 1/16 to 1/32" on the back side of the knot.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> US Made Penn Slammer 360 or a Penn Battle II 4000. Both hold about the same amount of line. You might hear the knot go through the guides from time to time but don't worry. That's just the nubby end of the FG knot. I like to leave about 1/16 to 1/32" on the back side of the knot.


I know my cast is good, but I have still trouble with my albright knot(very small) causing breakoffs on my CCP 1-4 oz spinner. Any ideas how to fix that.
What fishing rod are you using


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

surffshr said:


> DaBig2na said:
> 
> 
> > US Made
> ...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Benji said:


> surffshr said:
> 
> 
> > Learn how to tie a fg knot, Albright knots are no good.
> ...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

surffshr said:


> I know my cast is good, but I have still trouble with my albright knot(very small) causing breakoffs on my CCP 1-4 oz spinner. Any ideas how to fix that.
> What fishing rod are you using


Ten ft St Croix Triumph 1-4 (beach) and an eight ft Tica 1-4 one piece (pier) ... Use this YouTube I think it's the best of all the instructional videos on this knot. When I finish the knot. I use just a tiny amount of super glue to ensure the knot doesn't unravel.

https://youtu.be/pjzUb5QRKuk


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Dabig2na do you finish your fg with just half hitches, or half hitches then a uni, like a pr knot?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji said:


> Dabig2na do you finish your fg with just half hitches, or half hitches then a uni, like a pr knot?


I put my "spin" on it at the end. Two half hitches then a three turn half hitch. (That may be what you're defining as a uni.) Similar to how I finish my Bimini. I think it stacks the braid up a bit to cover the nub of the mono for a smooth transition.

When I do my initial cinch. I pull it hard enough to where you see the braid kinda changes a shade of color. Then I snip the mono and do my ending half hitches as I mentioned above.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Did research on FG knot and thought this might be helpfu to us who aren't familiar with tis knot. Seemed to be the easiest way to tie it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaERGwDOHAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMBqwMC89aw


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

surffshr said:


> Did research on FG knot and thought this might be helpfu to us who aren't familiar with tis knot. Seemed to be the easiest way to tie it.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaERGwDOHAY
> ...


I've watched them all probably a good 75 of them...They aren't .. your not tying weed eater line....but roll on!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I learned a way similar to the video Tuna posted with the way the guy made his initial weave. There is a video with an Austrian kid that makes a loop in the braid then wraps it around his pinky and ring fingers holding the loop open with his pointer and thumb with his left hand then used his left middle finger and right hand to make his weave. This method was the one I personally found the easiest. I also have one of those pricey shimano bobbins off of Amazon for tying pr knots that I have found worth it if you tie these type of knots a lot. The fg and pr are both 100% knot strength and the slimmest knots you can tie.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

okay praticed the FG. Got one tied looking good. now if it goes through the guides without breaking I'll be a happy camper. April 1st I'll be down for 10 days and will be giving it a test. I do like this knot .


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Benji said:


> I learned a way similar to the video Tuna posted with the way the guy made his initial weave. There is a video with an Austrian kid that makes a loop in the braid then wraps it around his pinky and ring fingers holding the loop open with his pointer and thumb with his left hand then used his left middle finger and right hand to make his weave. This method was the one I personally found the easiest. I also have one of those pricey shimano bobbins off of Amazon for tying pr knots that I have found worth it if you tie these type of knots a lot. The fg and pr are both 100% knot strength and the slimmest knots you can tie.


yeah liked the way he posted too. Will be trying out the different ways.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a note here.. I put my rod in a rod holder and pull the tension tight with the braid in my teeth. The FG, It's my second most favorite intracite knot to tie, and Bimini being my favorite.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Hey tuna just about time to get back to my favorite place


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes sir buddy! Definatly looking forward to seeing you and the kids..Puffers and sea mullet should be cranking up in a week or so keep,an eye on the water temp 54° plus right now it's under 50°


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Ten ft St Croix Triumph 1-4 (beach) and an eight ft Tica 1-4 one piece (pier) ... Use this YouTube I think it's the best of all the instructional videos on this knot. When I finish the knot. I use just a tiny amount of super glue to ensure the knot doesn't unravel.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pjzUb5QRKuk


Thanks for the link Big2na. My FG has been hit or miss in the past but practicing the past few days duplicating that method gives me much more consistent results.


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

I always add enough shock leader to make it to the reel and another 10ft. That way when my line gets cut by a shark or become badly knicked by bluefish i can cut off 3 or 4 feet and not have to tie on new leader.
I think it helps when hurling 4 or 5 oz sinkers too.


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 20, 2015)

I always run shock leader to reel. Here’s a link to my YouTube site and a video I just made on line recommendations..
https://youtu.be/59cms4DbD98


----------

